# let the puppies breathe!!!!



## stills (Apr 13, 2008)

funky pups!


_12"_WOOFER_SPEAKERS_SUBWOOFER_ONLY_45.00_FOR_2_SHIPPED - eBay (item 370438191942 end time Oct-27-10 20:19:31 PDT)


----------



## LiquidClen (Dec 27, 2005)

tempting


----------



## Chaos (Oct 27, 2005)

Added to wish-list.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Can I just say... I bought these for poops and giggles.... sq is not a strong suit...... but they are a great conversation stater


----------



## Ziggy (Nov 29, 2007)

"you won't be sorry"... 
teh puppsch yo


----------



## FartinInTheTub (May 25, 2010)

Wow! funky pups! Those rock!


----------



## onebadmonte (Sep 4, 2008)

I think it'd be sweet to use them as passive radiators on a pair of 8s.


----------



## FlexnInLa (Oct 4, 2010)

I'm thinking about buying 2...


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

I actually like the ribbed cones.


----------



## orion1998_1 (Mar 7, 2007)

fish said:


> I actually like the ribbed cones.


that's what she said?


----------



## BassBrat (Mar 26, 2009)

so are the drivers don't have any sound quality?


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

BassBrat said:


> so are the drivers don't have any sound quality?


in stewie's voice...


SAY WHAT?


----------



## 95Maxima (Sep 19, 2010)

Little known fact - Amy Winehouse actually sings :

"What kind of Funky Puppery is this?"​
I love 12" woofers that only need a 5 1/4" mounting depth and weigh 4 lbs each. Oh, the space and weight that can be saved. 

I cannot find the old Funky Pup tribute page. I did find this though!

Funky Pup Crochet Pattern​


----------

